# does mac foundations damage your skin



## obentick (Mar 2, 2009)

I am trying to find out if its true that mac damages your skin. I have been using the studio fix for almost 3 years and I love it and recentlyy I bought the spf15 select foundation. So I am just trying to find out if its true and also how can I get that flawless skin.​


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

i find studio fix cakey or too much when i need little but i use select spf15 because its buildable coverage. mineralized satinfinish broke me out, maybe cause of the sparkles or glitters on it but if i need heavier coverage i put studiofix powder on top of my select. you should try all of them and see which ones suites you best because we all have different skin. hope this helps!


----------



## obentick (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jacquelinda* 

 
_i find studio fix cakey or too much when i need little but i use select spf15 because its buildable coverage. mineralized satinfinish broke me out, maybe cause of the sparkles or glitters on it but if i need heavier coverage i put studiofix powder on top of my select. you should try all of them and see which ones suites you best because we all have different skin. hope this helps!_

 

That is true becausw I tried the mineral one too and it broke me out and by 3 hrs it started melting away. I do the same whenever I need more coverage. But does it damage your skin?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

MAC does not damage my skin ...However Studio Fix is very drying to mine....and almost looks flakey even after applying moisturizer first. I love the Studio Sculpt and STudio Tech...they have never broken me out or damaged my skin...


----------



## obentick (Mar 2, 2009)

Is the sculp foundation any good. One of the MA said was to heavy and thick is that true. And I like my foundations to be natural.


----------



## rachybloom (Mar 2, 2009)

I had used Hyper Real in the beginning of high school but I don't remember how it effected my skin too much but it did make my skin break out. Last summer I tried Satin Finish and I broke out like CRAZY several days later.. Like cystic acne, painful.. ugh. I definitely DO think it breaks me out very badly. However, MSFN is fantastic.. It's never broken me out but I do think the liquid foundations do break me out very severely.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 2, 2009)

Everybody's different. What works for one person, may not work for another. I've used loads of the MAC foundations and have never broken out once.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure foundation espeically liquid protects your skin! cuz most have spf.  Mac is a pretty high quality brand.. some foundations contain minerals, most are non acnegenic (doesnt clog pores).. etc..  But its nice to let your skin breathe sometimes and have a good cleanser and toner and remove your makeup everynight.  But the reaction your skin has to the different formulas varies from person to person.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 2, 2009)

I use to breakout until I prepped my skin with moisturizer, sunscreen, and primer (and sometimes even blemish cream) before I applied foundation.  And washing it away with a quality makeup remover.  I still use to get 1 or 2 pimples, but since I switched from Studio Fix to Studio Fix Fluid, I haven't even had those 1 or 2 pimples.


----------



## obentick (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I use to breakout until I prepped my skin with moisturizer, sunscreen, and primer (and sometimes even blemish cream) before I applied foundation.  And washing it away with a quality makeup remover.  I still use to get 1 or 2 pimples, but since I switched from Studio Fix to Studio Fix Fluid, I haven't even had those 1 or 2 pimples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know that is tru. First when I used the mac studio fix powder I was breaking out like cracy then I started using proactive and that helped. Then I started cleansing my face and exfloating once a week and I don't have to use the proactive no more and my face is clearer. I guess cleansing your face at night is the maiin treatment.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obentick* 

 
_You know that is tru. First when I used the mac studio fix powder I was breaking out like cracy then I started using proactive and that helped. Then I started cleansing my face and exfloating once a week and I don't have to use the proactive no more and my face is clearer. I guess cleansing your face at night is the maiin treatment._

 
Yeah.  I exfoliate/do peels twice a week.  And I started using baby wipes & Philosophy's Purity Made Simple followed by Cetaphil at night.  My skin did this:


----------



## obentick (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Yeah. I exfoliate/do peels twice a week. And I started using baby wipes & Philosophy's Purity Made Simple followed by Cetaphil at night. My skin did this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you mind I ask what kind of a peel do you use. I am been looking everywhere and I cant find a good one.


----------



## NauteeJo (Mar 2, 2009)

studiofix is great for my skin (its very VERY oily) i have tried mineral makeup in a few brands but i always break out from it! such a shame as its the only makeup that has ever kept my skin matte!


----------



## elongreach (Mar 2, 2009)

Now I don't use foundation everyday.  So maybe that's why I don't have any breakouts.  Also, I found Studio Fix to be really heavy and cakey for me.  So I use either Satinfinish or Studio Sculpt (love).  I also take really good care of my skin.  I have got that pattern down pack.


----------



## obentick (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Now I don't use foundation everyday. So maybe that's why I don't have any breakouts. Also, I found Studio Fix to be really heavy and cakey for me. So I use either Satinfinish or Studio Sculpt (love). I also take really good care of my skin. I have got that pattern down pack._

 
What do you think about the Studio sculpt is it heavy, because some people said that is heavy and it feels like a mask. is it true? I have been using the studio fix powder and I dont have any break outs and I think that is because I cleanse my face everynight. I wanted to know if it damages it in the long run.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2009)

no it doesn't damage your skin.  not in the near future, nor years down the road.  never.  the only way it would damage your skin is if you have a reaction to it and continue to use it.

studio sculpt is a med-full coverage foundation.  mac's foundations, whether sheer or full coverage, don't feel or look cakey, as long as they're applied right.  if you're interested in trying studio sculpt, go get matched and get a sample to try, however, you're not gonna find anything more full coverage than studio fix.


----------



## obentick (Mar 2, 2009)

I use the studi fix whenever I want that full coverage. I have a mineral pressed powder, the sheer loose powder, studio fix and the select spf 15. I use one of them over a tint moisturizer and I want to know how is the studi sculpt is because I kinda want to try it. Also I might go and get a sample one, I will be going there tomorrow to get the kitty pressed powder ( tahiti) I have heard a lot of good things about. Its sad but I am a MAC freak. But thanks for the advise. I always keep forgeting that they can give samples out.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obentick* 

 
_I use the studi fix whenever I want that full coverage. I have a mineral pressed powder, the sheer loose powder, studio fix and the select spf 15. I use one of them over a tint moisturizer and I want to know how is the studi sculpt is because I kinda want to try it. Also I might go and get a sample one, I will be going there tomorrow to get the kitty pressed powder ( tahiti) I have heard a lot of good things about. Its sad but I am a MAC freak. But thanks for the advise. I always keep forgeting that they can give samples out._

 
SSF will be less than your SF, but more than your select.  however, you can sheer out SSF to a sheer coverage if you want.  and it'll be a completely different finish than the two you already have.  you've got a matte and natural matte with the two you have, where SSF is a natural satin, so it has a glow to it that your's don't.


----------



## fintia (Mar 2, 2009)

I've heard many rumors with MAC foundations.. I have Studio Tech and It's ok..  when I'm done with it I really want to try MUFE.. I saw a review of this foundation at Nireyna's YT and she said its great... I left a comment telling her that I was thinking to go either with Studio fix or MUFE and she told me that MAC foundations were created for runways and photoshoots so that's why they are soo heavy.. and cakey looking.. she said that it's good to cover problem areas but to use it on the whole face.. it does not look that good and I agree.. Studio Tech looks powdery on me.. but I have to say my face looks great in pics.. so What I've been doing is just using a little bit of it and mixing it with my clinique super balanced make up..

I'm really excited to give  MUFE a try.. she did the review and after wards she put the MUFE on and her face looked great so.. It's expensive but I'm gonna try it and hopefully keepers...


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 2, 2009)

I've never really been a foundation user because I always feared of breaking out... but one day I decided to give the foundation faker from benefit cosmetics a try and I broke out like crazy the next day... so I went to MAC and asked my MA if she could recommend a type of foundation that wouldn't break me out and she suggested the Face and Body foundation... and you know what, my skin actually feels like nothing is on but it works great! My skin has been healing from the benefit incident but the foundation definitely hasn't worsened the progress at all... I tried out like 3-4 types of foundation testing before she settled with a foundation that has moisturizer... so I guess its a matter of asking a lot of questions to your MA...


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Mar 3, 2009)

First thing's first, EVERYONE has a different reaction to foundations.  With that being said, if you are noticing that your skin is reacting to a formula, you need to switch it up. But in any case, if anyone says it's your foundation that is 'damaging' your skin long term, they're WRONG.  It's a person's hygiene that is damaging; think about it, if you wear heavy or full coverage foundation, there ARE consequences... you have to clean that off at the end of the day or you will leave foundation residue on your face mixed with the oil your skin produces, and that's what causes long term damage (and larger pores).  It all boils down to this: heavier foundation = higher maintenance. If you can adjust to the preventative care and cleansing routine that they require, then work it!  But don't forget to use that toner... Otherwise, if you don't see yourself disciplining yourself to take it off, or if you occasionally even sleep in your makeup (I don't judge!) then stick with less formulated foundations.  I personally love full coverage foundation (MAC's SFF EVERY day baby)!




Sleeping in foundation is still bad though.... just saying.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 3, 2009)

I use studio fix fluid and it's never broke me out. Before sff, I had tried a lot of other mac foundations and powders and even the cream foundations and none broke me out. I find it odd that a lot of people say it's so heavy. I love studio fix because with just one pump it gives me pretty good coverage but not too heavy. When I want a fuller coverage I do 2-3 pumps. If you guys don't have the pump you should get it, it really helps control the amount of product used, well atleast for me. I would love to try the studio sculpt! I hope it works just as good as the rest of the foundations have for me.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_and she told me that *MAC foundations were created for runways and photoshoots so that's why they are soo heavy*.. and cakey looking.. she said that it's good to cover problem areas but to use it on the whole face.. it does not look that good and I agree.. 
..._

 
initially, yes, they were created for that, but they arent' the same formula as when they first came out.  and just cuz they were/are used for runways and photoshoots, who says they have to be heavy?  alot of the spring fashion shows use SSF, which while it's a medium-full coverage, it was also sheered down with strobe cream and strobe liquid, making it very sheer, far from heavy! 

you can use mac foundations in spots or all over the face, all day, everyday.  its truely sad how people can spread fucked up info all over the place.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^ I love Erine!!!!


----------



## obentick (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_no it doesn't damage your skin.  not in the near future, nor years down the road.  never.  the only way it would damage your skin is if you have a reaction to it and continue to use it.

studio sculpt is a med-full coverage foundation.  mac's foundations, whether sheer or full coverage, don't feel or look cakey, as long as they're applied right.  if you're interested in trying studio sculpt, go get matched and get a sample to try, however, you're not gonna find anything more full coverage than studio fix._

 
I just got a sample of the sculp and i really like it. So i had to go and the bottle. thanks


----------



## obentick (Mar 3, 2009)

I just b tried the sculp foundatio from a sample, and went back to get the bottle. So far I like it. Is pretty light and all you have to use is a dime size for the whole face.


----------



## DaisyPie (Mar 3, 2009)

For me personally I think it does do damage to my skin. While it looks great on and is a perfect match for my skin tone, the next day my skin looks and feels terrible. I have tried to wear it a few days in a row and it just gets worse and worse. I tried a few different types and ended up with the same results each time!


----------



## obentick (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_For me personally I think it does do damage to my skin. While it looks great on and is a perfect match for my skin tone, the next day my skin looks and feels terrible. I have tried to wear it a few days in a row and it just gets worse and worse. I tried a few different types and ended up with the same results each time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used to have the same problem and once I started using cleansers, exfloating my face once a week and I use the sea crub too. Also I started using sfp 15 moisturizer everyday and that helps a lot.  So what I would reccomend is to use sfp 15 everyday ( I love tint moisturizers) before you apply the make up on. And ofcourse like everyone says to take off the make up every night. Once I started using this routine I don't get acnes any more.


----------

